# February 2005 2ww Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone 

Updated list......loads of love, luck and babydust,

nita 28 Jan  
joana 30 Jan  
eddie 30 Jan 
Danu 30 Jan  
kezzer 30 Jan 
don-don 31 Jan 
helen72 31 Jan  
LouKIZ 2 Feb  
kiwichick 2 Feb 
ZoeP 3 Feb  
sher 3 Feb  
lou be 3 Feb  
Sasha B 3 Feb 
emma jayne 4 Feb 
FLH 4 Feb 
jasper 4 Feb  
KatieJ 4 Feb 
looblyloo 4 Feb
Bex75 4 Feb  
Choccolatti 5 Feb  
Scunnygirl 7 Feb 
Fee 
jubjub 7 Feb 
Natash 
lisac2 7 Feb  
marly 7 Feb  
alicat 7 Feb 
Paula25 7 Feb 
lollypop67 8 Feb  
Midge69 8 Feb 
alimar 9 Feb 
pollttc 9 Feb  
ramps 9 Feb 
michele paton 
flopsy  
sezzy 10 Feb 
flamenca  
olwen 11 Feb 
CLAIRE1963 11 Feb 
sahara 11 Feb 
foster 11 Feb
Strawberry 11 Feb   
Thisbe 12 Feb
zoed 13 Feb
klh1977 14 Feb 
Gloria123 14 Feb
sal1136 15 Feb  
Nubly 15 Feb
Sicknote 16 Feb
dianeh 16 Feb
Buddug 17 Feb
tweetie 17 Feb
Gill27 17 Feb
Heather18 18 Feb
natalie34 18 Feb
rachaelj 18 Feb
lis35 18 Feb
Jools 18 Feb
ivygreener 18 Feb
lilly2k3 19 Feb 
kty 
KathyC 19 Feb
*adele* 19 Feb
Abner 22 Feb
Dawn33
MrsT 23 Feb
DMK
booboo40 24 Feb

Much love 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Natstwinkle (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Ladies 

Although Im not on a 2WW wait I often look on the thread just to see how its going for people are doing with their 2 ww, I hope no one minds me being nosey.  When I opened this thread of course it was very sad to see BFN   but so encouraging to see so many BFP  .  It helps me to stay positive and not give up hope.  

Hugs to those ladies with a BFN and congratulations to all with a BFP. 

hugs
natstwinkle.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys
Well - holding out until the day I'd been told to test was a good idea - got  . I'm completely over the moon and just know I'm going to be scared and paranoid for at least the next three months!

Called clinic to tell them and to ask again about the OHSS - when doc heard I was at work she told me to go home and not go back until after half term. So that's what I've done.

Husband (who had said nothing !) told me he thought it was going to be positive - they know you know. I didn't - wouldn't let myself believe it.

So   to everyone and thank you sooo much for being here.

     to us all!

Poll


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Poll,

Just to say many congratulations on your BFP. I have been watching your progress, as with others over the past few days after joining the 2ww and am so pleased for you. 

    

Nat x x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

polltcc - Many congratulations - I am thrilled for you and DH.

I am completely fed up tonight.  Every day now since Sunday I have had a bleed and am thinking that my dream has completely ended. The Dr says to continue with the cyclogest but I am getting increasingly more and more negative, especially since this is my last attempt.  Sorry for being so depressing but god I wish it was Tuesday.


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Wow so many posts in a few days - I can't keep up!

I'm so sorry to hear of all the BFN's.  Nothing can prepare you for the horrid, horrid feeling and nothing anyone can say makes you feel any better.  Scunnygirl, Fee, Jubjub, Natash, Alicat, Paula25, Midge69, Ramps, Flopsy, Olwen and Lilly I'm so very sorry.  We're all here for you if you want to chat.  Sending lots of love and lots of big   your way.

Marly, Lollypop, Pollttc and Flamenca - congratulations on the BFP's!         I hope you all have very happy and healthy pregnancies.

Nubly - don't give up hope just yet.  My clinic told me that it's very common to bleed, it happens to a lot of ladies who still get a BFP.  Sending lots of    your way.

To all those ladies who are having AF pains, I did to and was convinced that she was on her way.  I was constantly knicker checking and I got a BFP!

Hope everyone else is okay,

Lisa xx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Lisa - Sorry for being so negative.  I think I am just having a low ebb today.  You know the feeling up, down, up, down down. LOL Just got to get back up again.

So you got a positive, that is so brilliant.  I hope you are feeling good and enjoying your pregnancy.  Did you have like period pains in your 2ww?  I hope its okay to ask you that

Kate xxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Its a BFN   - sadly it was not to be this time. Still, dh and I are determined to keep trying. Congrats to Lou be, Sher and Zoe (who tested on the same day as me). Wishing you all great pregnancies and wonderful bundles of joy!

Sasha B


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hello everyone

Sorry for appearing so late but I would love to join you all. I'm currently on my 2ww with a test date of 18th Feb. This is my 3rd ICSI cycle in all as I did 2 back in 2002, the second of which gave me our DD. Our little angel is now 19 months old and I'm having another go before I'm too much of a golden oldie, having just turned 41.

I don't pretend to be in the same situation as those of you still waiting for your miracle as i remember the feeling all too well but am feeling the stress all the same. 

Good luck to everyone on their wait and in the meantime I'm happy to answer any questions if I can help in any way (can't promise but I'll try!)

Lots of love

Jools xxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Sasha B -  You have a wonderful attitude.  You have determination and strength and I hope this carries you on to your next attempt.  I am trully sorry for your BFN and hope that you are succesful next time.

Much love to you and your DH

Kate xx


----------



## kiwichick (Jan 31, 2005)

Flopsy

I had my fingers crossed for you. So sad to hear your news, it's so unfair.   Make sure you take time out for yourself and DH, I went back to work way too early.

Look after yourself

Kiwichick


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi 2WW buddies, 

Sorry to hear about all the    s lots of   to you 

  really really pleased for you and its great to see the good news gives us all hope that the tx really can work.

For the list Lizzy I'm due to test on the 18 Feb hun  - thanks for the list by the way whilst the bfn's are sad it is good to know how everyone is getting on and the BFP's are a real joy to see.

Luv Heather


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

LizzyB - Can I go on the list please.  Test date 15th Feb


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear 2ww'ers,

Just want to say a very big THANK YOU for all of your very kind messages of support during this very painful time.

We are both still choked up with grief, disappointment, anger and all the normal range of emotions after a disaster like this. As it cost around 10,000 for this cycle we cannot afford to have another go.  At my age (43) time is running out for us.

I would like to wish everyone the very best luck and a speedy, successful 2ww for you all!

With lots of love from,


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Flopsy,

Its painful for me to even read your message, my heart goes out to you it really does....

I am 42 and as much as you try to be realistic you still hope that you will be one of those 40 + women that will be granted a wish...

But to see by your postcript at the end of your posts what you have been through makes it even more unfair

There is nothing I can say but I haven't stopped thinking of you over the last few days and am trying to send you positive thoughts that somehow someway you will realise your dream

Take care

Maureen


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

hi Flopsy, so sorry for your BFN 

I too had a BFN, tested yesterday and me and DH are apsolutely devestated beyond belief. I couldn't even go on line coz I was too upset to even write 'BFN'.
I still have no period, just black stuff (Sorry) and a few cramps.After all the physical and emotional pain we, (none of us) deserve BFN's.

We have 4 frozen embies to try later this year, but we feel so down hearted and sad that this didn't work for us. We only have limited money (thats the trouble with this treatment isn't it) and we had funded this attempt via a loan. 
I now have to return to work next week and I feel so empty. Just hope the A/F has been and nearly gone by then, just wanna get it over with now. I feel so depressed.
DH couldn't work yesterday, it was just too emotional.

Well done to Poll, Lolly and flamenca for your BFP's and good luck to all others on this board. Thank you for your support.

love alimar xxxxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

well it a BFN for me, totally gutted, dp and i cant stop crying he has not goneto work as everytime he trys to talk we both end up crying.

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting.

We will try again with our 3 frosties as soon as we can we are not ready to give up yet.

take care
Sarah


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Alimar and Sarah my heart goes out to both of you, life is very cruel.
Take care of yourself.

I am on day 7 since et and feel really nothing apart from the occassional twinge, but feel really tearful.  Im scared because I don,t have any cramps yet if I do I will think the worst.

Hope everyone is bearing up during the 2ww.

Take care


Love Lisa


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Alimar and Sarah - so so sorry to hear your news - am thinking of you both.  

Lisa - I too am on Day 7 and am worried as I feel very PMT and a little short tempered, so am worried in case its all over for me.

I know what you mean about cramps - if you get them you worry if you don't you worry. I guess we'll have to hang in there and wait and see. Is it the 18th for your test date (never sure whether you include ET as Day 1)

Nat x x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Nat,

Yes my test date is the 18th, I am also feeling short tempered as well, I think it,s the stress of it all.

Love Lisa


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Alimar, you were on one of the other threads which i joined. Really sorry to hear your news! I just had a BFN on my first iui- was 3 days late but did test and then AF came.One or two more goes on iui- don't think could go thru ivf yet.

Am on half term nxt wk but computer at home down so will post after that.Thinking of u xxx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to send my love to Alimar, Sarah & Sasha B - I am so sorry to hear about your sad news.   Its so unfair and I am thinking of you and your dh's.   

Congrats to the recent positives!!!!     Good luck with the next stage!! Well done Poll!

Lisa and Nat - my test day is also the18th and im really nervous about it, I dont really feel short tempered but I do have bad cramps. I wish they would go away!!!  

B - How are you doing?  

Take care, 
Love Katy xxx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh I forgot to say....

Happy Birthday Buddug!!!!​
          ​


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

I am officially on the    - waiting is the worst.
I am due to test on 22nd.

 to everyone who got a bfn  

 to everyone (and there are a lot this month) who got their dream - a bfp.

 to the rest of us on the   that we get our bfp this month.


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Alimar and Sahara

I'm so very sorry to hear about your BFN's. I'm sending you loads of huge     and hope, that you will soon see some light again on the horizon. I wish you loads of good friends around you to cope with this difficult time. 
With much love and take care
Danu xxx


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear Polltc and Flamenca

        

Enjoy!!

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks KTY for your birthday wishes..had a lovely day so far & dh taking me out this evening..something else to take my mind off the 2ww.

One week to go before I test..here's hoping for the best belated birthday present ever.

I feel ok - occasional cramps, very very occasional knicker checking & still have the sore boobs - really sore in fact !

Alimar, Sasha & Sahara - so sorry to hear about your  

Poll - well done on your  

Good luck to us all xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDUG
Have a lovely time tonight.....

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear Alimar and Sahara - am so sorry for your BFN's.  Hugs to you both.

Kate xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

jUST POPPED IN TO SAY....
                            HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDUG

Sorry to read about the BFN's today...    This is our 7th cycle now and it never gets any easier when you get the bfn result. Sending you all lots of   

Well done to the BFP's hopefully there will be more people joining you soon.

Only just over 5 days to go for me now and i'm itching to get going..have restrained from doing anything too much but have had itchy feet to go to the gym and decorate over the last few hours..We now have no wallpaper in our hallway..when dh  came home he said ''So this is what the 2ww is doing to you'' - he now has a hard weekend ahead wallpapering whilst i watch and kindly pointing out everything he's doing wrong from a comfy position at the top of the stairs!!

I have on the otherhand been doing retail therapy today and managed to increase my cd collection this evening..i bought so much and then made dh carry it all (i keep telling him that technically i'm pregnant with twins so he needs to wait on me hand and foot!!)

Am off to have anice hot relaxing bath that dh has run for me with Sanctuary bubble bath in 
ttfn
Hope everyone elses 2ww is going quickly..mine seems to be taking an age....
Ju xx


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all 

Getting close to test date,,, 16th i am in two minds on what to do about a hpt really feel that af is  on her way, what do u guys think i should do.

Good luck to all over the next week and hope to see some good news posted 
luv di


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi dianeh

I know others will disagree but I'd say unless you actually start bleeding then wait until the given date.

Here's my reasons - if it's negative then knowing on the actual date will be quite soon enough
- if it's positive then it stll will be positive

- if you test early and it's negative or positvie you won't believe the result and will still test later anyway - save some cash on tests I say!

It's up to you but I waited - DH and I agreed - he even read the result which was positive ( ) had I tested earlier I wouldn't have believed it

FIngers crossed for you

Poll


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

pollttc said:


> Hi dianeh
> 
> I know others will disagree but I'd say unless you actually start bleeding then wait until the given date.
> 
> ...


thanks for the feedback it means alot i live in singapore and am away from friends and family and it means a lot to me that people can help,, good luck with your forth coming ivf luv di


----------



## sezzy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Every one,

Well, I have another statistic to add to the others.  I got a BFN yesterday, followed by the horrible witch coming with a vengence.

I just wanted to say, congrats to all those BFP's, without all of those we would have no hope at all.

I surprisingly dont feel to bad, am changing clinic to ARGC which has amazing results so am hoping when I cycle again in April I may be one of the lucky ones.  Not giving up yet!!!! 

Dh is taking me away for the weekend, which will be nice and hopefully we can have a bit of quality time togther without all the "IF" stuff.

Love and baby dust to you all  

Big hugs to all those with BFN's.     

Sarah


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Am really sorry to hear your news.

Am thinking of you.  

Nat x x x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sarah, so sorry it hasn,t worked out for you this time, my heart goes out to you.

Love Lisa


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone.

Firstly, big  to Sahara, Alimar, SashaB and Sezzy so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.

  Danu , Polltc and Flamenca you all must be  over the moon. congrats ! really glad to hear your news.

     
Liberal sprinkling - for those of us on the 2 decade wait.

Good luck Buddug on the 17th

Sicknote fingers crossed for the 16th.... by the way if you are technically carrying twins does that mean you are entitled to double retail therapy .... wondering if my DH will let me get away with that 

Dinaeh  - I agree with Polltc - wait till the date

lis35, Natalie & Kty    I am testing the same day as you. I have been really ill this week ( sickness/diahhrea) so was feeling totally depressed and sure that our tx was doomed. But feeling much better today so back on a positive and keeping my fingers crossed.

Dawn 33 good luck to you xxxx  

Im taking today as a good omen ... why you ask a) half way through the 2WW and second the  has finally gone away for the first time in a week. There was a bright light in the sky I had nearly forgotten what it looked like. Don't ever move to Telford !

Best wishes to you all

Luv Heather x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear Sarah

So sorry to hear your news.  Have a lovely weekend and good luck for April.

Kate xx


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

sahara said:


> well it a BFN for me, totally gutted, dp and i cant stop crying he has not goneto work as everytime he trys to talk we both end up crying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting.
> 
> ...


  sorry for your news ,,,, dont give up, send love and hugs your way Luv di


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi everyone

I don't get time to post as much as I would like but just wanted to say how sorry I am to Sahara, Alimar, SashaB and Sezzy, big   to you all.

Big congrats to Danu, Polltc and Flamenca, I'm so happy for you!!!

 

lis35, Natalie. kty and Heather I'm testing on the same day as you. Am now wishing I kept a diary last time as just can't remember what I was feeling on my last 2ww. I'm no less paranoid that's for sure....   

Good luck to the rest of us, thinking of you all 

Jools x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, 

I was wondering when I test (18 Feb) if I get a negative should I test again in a couple of days before stopping the cyclogest .... just wondered as hpt based on HCG levels or does everyone think thats just sweeping reality under the carpet.

What made me think this was 17 years ago when I had my son ..... i had two negatives when i thought I was pregnant so started taking the pill only to find out when i was 17 weeks pregnant that I had actually been pregnant when i was first tested ( test done by the chemist in those days as HPT not that sensitive/good then .... wow im old ! ) 

Just wondered what peeps thought.

Heather x 

PS:  2WW day DAY 7 and im going mad slowly ! 

PPS : Jools welcome to the 18th club


----------



## MrsT (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi,

Wondered if I could be added to your list? I'm from the Jan/Feb cyclers.

I had EC on Tuesday morning, but we only got 5 eggs from 7 follies. Of the 5 unfortunately only 2 fertilised and then yesterday morning an hour before ET we got a call to let us know 1 of the 2 didn't develop properly and couldn't be used... so we were down to 1! Luckily the 1 is a grade 1 5 cell embryo, so that's helping me try to keep positive. My test date is 23/2/05.

Anyway, best go back to my horizontal position on the sofa!!!  

xx


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi

Heather – I don't see any harm in testing again before stopping the cyclogest if the worst happens – what have you got to lose?, unless of course the dreaded af turns up in the meantime... but hey let's think positive until then  

MrsT – glad to hear you have one precious embie on board, it sounds like a real goodie and you only need one ater all!

Glad to hear I'm not the only one going slowly mad Heather by the way... luckily my daughter is (more than) keeping me on my toes but the wait's still agonising all the same... just think we'll know by next weekend  

Jools x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Afternoon,

Well I have got through one week, one more to go. Had a really low day yesterday but feel more positive today.

Mrs T - As Jools has said, it only takes one.... am keeping everything crossed for you.

Heather - I have a friend who was going away for the weekend last year and had been trying for a baby naturally. She did a test, as she didn't want to drink if pregnant but test was negative. A week later when AF still hadn't turned up, she did another and this time was positive, so I guess you never can tell. And her first test was the date her AF was due, so it wasn't as if she was trying to test early.

Hope all the other 2ww's are hanging in there and sending you lots of  

Nat x x x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Now this is really gonna be a dumb question, but I think I may have mixed myself up.  I had my transfer on 2nd February and counted this as day 1 which gave me a test date of 15th and now.................. I am not so sure if it should be 16th.    I have to phone my clinic with the result of hpt.  Anybody help?  What day is the first day?


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Nubly my transfer was on the 3rd so my test date is the 18th

Love lisa


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Nubly,

My ET was on 4th Feb and my test date is 18th Feb (conf by the clinic), so I guess the next day after ET is Day 1. If I'm honest I wasn't sure either.

Did your clinic confirm with you a test date?

Nat x x x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Nat and Lisa

My clinic didnt actuall give me a date.  They just said test in 14 days time and phone us with the result.  Then if I get a positive come up for a scan and if a negative I still have to go to get an op appointment to have a cyst remove.  Chrickie this 2ww is playing havoc with my brain.  I feel like hitting my head to get it to work properly.  My first transfer failed before the 14 day test date so I suppose this is what is confusing me.

Love Kate xx
ps hope you are both coping well


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Sorry nubly got my dates wrong et was last Friday 4th not 3rd
must be going mad in my old age.

Love Lisa


----------



## KathyC (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Heather, My clinic told me that that if I did a hpt on Sat 19th and it was neg I should continue meds until monday 21st and get a a blood test done. They said if the hpt was positive I was pregnant and if it was neg I could be preg so I must continue meds until Blood test.  I am taking progesterone vaginaly so they also said if I bleed to continue meds until blood test because blood could be coming from vagina lining.

I hope this helps I get the feeling the meds are vital to support a pregnancy.

Good luck with 18th.

Natalie I'm right behind you too.

Kind regards
KathyC


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi KathyC

I am so glad you made this posting.  Like you I am taking progesterone, and I have been bleeding some every day since Sunday - so your posting has gone a long way to make me feel more positive.

Many thanks - Kate xx


----------



## CLAIRE1963 (Jan 28, 2005)

Havent been posting messages for a few days as wanted a break and sort of knew it hadn't worked. 

Well no chance to do a test as the dreaded came this morning!! Not sure what to do now - age against me!! 

Good luck to all of you - pleased and envious at same time

Claire
xxxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Claire Im so sorry to here your news, take care of yourself.

Love Lisa


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Claire - I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  Best of wishes to you.

Kate xx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hiya

I just wanted to say how sorry i am for sahara, alimar, sashab, sezzy, and claire.
     for you all

hope all the other 2ww's are doing great lots of     to you all

luv
xxflamencaxx


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi
Just wanted to say how sorry I am to Claire. We're all thinking of you  .

KathyC your clinic sound very thorough advising to do a blood test as not all clinics (inc. mine) suggest this. When af appeared on my first attempt (before I was due to test) they just said to stop the cyclogest, and to also stop it when I got a BFP on my second attempt. I was pretty nervous about stopping it as the progestorone is vital in the early stages of pregnancy (but I now understand this is the first 14 days) so I think your clinic's advice makes sense until you know for sure keep taking the pessaries....

Love to everyone

Jools x


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all Feeling a lot better today thank god the last few days have been a nightmare, i can not belive time can be so slow.

was reading the post on test dates, my Et was on the 3rd and i have to go to the clinic on the 16th just 14 days after Et seems a lot sooner than most, maybe thats the Singapore way, and could be a good thing to get it out the way.

Still feel heavy like Af is on her way keeping fingers crossed she is not.

well send hugs and   

love di


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Morning All,

Clarie - really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you   

Our clinic doesn't offer a blood test either, just told me to do a HPT on 18th and to let them know. If I am lucky enough to get a BFP, I woudl still like to have a blood test done, even if it means paying...

Hope all the other 2ww's are okay. I have had a funny pain in my right side, comes and goes and is like a stitch. I know others have mentioned it - not sure if a good or bad sign and is anyone else's boobs sore? At night I could almost cry when I move in bed. And finally, I think I am going around the twist - the last 2 nights having hot sweats 

Oh well, more than half the 2ww gone.

Love to everyone  

Nat x x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning Girls

Sorry to hear your news Claire

Day of any procedure counts as star day and the day after is day one.  You should count from EC rather then ET.  Conception happens this day, as it would if we were lucky enough to conceive naturally.  Most pee sticks therefore show up from 14 days post EC, i.e when you're body thinks period would be due.  My pee stick showed faint line from 11 days post EC.  I was a little cautious as the line didn't get any deeper, needn't have worried my hcg was 80, three times the level that was needed  for a pee stick so just goes to show cant take things as red, or blue for that matter!

Good luck to everyone, am rooting for you

Lolly X


----------



## sal1136 (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls,

well after a lot of shall I shan't I, and general dithering, I did 2 tests this am, (Supposed to test on 15th)....one clearblue and another called clearview which we use at work, ........they are both    which I can't quite believe. 

We are both stunned, I have more tests so will be testing again tomorrow and monday and tuesday. Clinic want me to go for blood test tuesday but wont be able to get there next week. 

The clearblue one came up positive almost instantly, I am just totally gobsmacked. Although wont actually believe it until clinic has confirmed.

Love and hugs to everyone and hope you all have a brilliant weekend, I need to lie down in a very dark room, (a large vodka would be lovely but can't have one now can I....!!!!!!!!!!!)

love and hugs
sal


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

That,s brilliant news dal, congrats on your bfp.

Love Lisa


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

sorry meant to say Sal,

Love Lisa


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

weldone hope it all goes well for u dh, its fantastic when this happens.i am on day 9 so testing on thursday.fingers crossed my luck will be as good as yours.take care now.


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Sal.

Thats fantastic news!!

    

Nat x x x


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats Sal - fantastic news  

I am going mad - it is official   Some days I am great, like yesterday, I even forgot that I was on the 2ww, but today it has hit me again and I feel bleurgh !

AF type pains are quite strong today as are the sore boobs. It's Day 9 for me now & I know some people have these pains right up to test day. I just don't know how I am going to be able to cope between now & Thursday.

Apart from the boobs & pains I seem to have no other "feelings" - makes me wonder what on earth is going on in there.

Hope everyone else is coping..feel like I want to sleep & wake up on Thursday morning with a BFP ! If only it were that easy !

Love to you all

xx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations Sal!    ^

Let's keep up the momentum girls

Swwet dreams Vic

Lolly X


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Morning girls

can't believe I am finally in a position to join this thread, it has been a long time coming, and a few times I thought I never would, but here I am.

With one little embie on board since yesterday, Iknow it will take me a while to get to know everyone on here, but for now Hello.

Can I ask a quick question, what are you all doing during your 2ww, I am off work until Wednesday.,  but my clinic really believes in carrying on completely as normal, with work and exercise.  But this doesn't sound right to me.  I normally exercise, running gym, etc 3-4 times a week,  I know I will go stir crazy within a week, and feel worse for not doing it, I was not going to carry on, but when clinic said yesterday I could, now I am confused!,  does anyone know if there is any research or evidence into this.

thanks

DMK


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there i dont work so am going mad and dh is away at the mo aswell,its a nightmare.have gone mad im sure but for me test day is thurs.so not too much waiting left to do thankgod,though how ive got this far i dont know.  .fingers crossed for you and hope all goes well.as for ur life style while on 2ww i would just ease up on what you do as u also have to watch for ohss if you did have alot of follies.but just take care of yourself.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi sal
    congratulations on your  im glad everything worked out for you
                    love baby wisper


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

CLAIRE1963 said:


> Havent been posting messages for a few days as wanted a break and sort of knew it hadn't worked.
> 
> Well no chance to do a test as the dreaded came this morning!! Not sure what to do now - age against me!!
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear your news sending a big hug your way luv Di


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi everyone

Congratulations Sal, great news!!    You know you're going to get us all wondering whether to test early now too tho dont you  

Jools xxx


----------



## Gloria123 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi everyone, This site has been a god send to me - I only found it a few days ago and just wish I found it years ago!!!!

I am not going to do HPT as worried AF on it's way and while it isnt here I can still dream I am going to get a BFP on Monday - I have been unable to sleep thinking of names of our babies etc... - Sure I am going mad!!

I am either biting the head of DH or in floods of tears and I have sore boobs and some ppains too! Not sure how this compares with you out there at the same stage as me

Just *trying* to stay positive at the moment! But getting harder!!!

Good luck to all of you on 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gaynor xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Gaynor,

I am also biting my DH head off today, yesterday just couldn,t stop crying so your not the only one feeling like this, I,m not due to test till Frid but my AF is due tomorrow as this is Nat fet and i really feel like it,s on its way,

try to stay positive

love Lisa


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Just looking in to see how everyone is getting on. Regarding the HPT issue - I tested the day before and on the day and both were negative - and i got a BFP with good levels. So although tempting they're not much help if they're negative as everyone is different in how much HCG they have in their urine - it can be pretty low especially if you are drinking loads of water.

Good luck to all of you still waiting and huge hugs to the BFNs

love

Marly


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all

I've been getting MAJOR cramps this evening - they just started out of nowhere, they are accompanied my terrible back ache and just make me writhe around in agony doubled up with pain. Also feel nauseas too at same time. Help! Anyone else experienced it this bad?

Hope everyone else is bearing up 

Jools x


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jools, 
Hi sorry to hear you are in pain, I had similar a couple of  days ago  ... regarding the back ache, cramps and nausea  which then led on to diahhrrea I think there is a bug going round.  Don't be daft like me and put up with it ring either your clinic  or NHS direct for some help.  In the meantime drink plenty ( 3 litres a day ... a pint a waking hour if you think you may be suffering from OHSS) and take a couple of paracetamol.

Hope you feel better very soon 
Take Care 
H x


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Dear Heather18

Thanks very much for your reply - I did ring my clinic in the end as was in so much pain. They said it's too early to tell if pg or not so can't diagnose specifically what's causing the pain but it could be OHSS so drink lots of water and eat lots of protein, and take paracetamol. The cramps continued for a couple of hours and now thank god seem to have gone. I'm so relieved as was actually thinking about going to casualty (which is what they suggested if they didn't go but was not relishing the prospect). 

Of course I am now wondering what on earth caused them to come with such force and go like that on day 8... well at least they've gone

Thanks again for your good wishes – roll on the 18th eh!

Jools x


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Well AF arrived for me yesterday   . I havent had much of a chance to get to know you all as I have only had a 1ww, but thank you all for the support.

I wish you all lots of BFP's and will be back again sometime this year for another 2ww I hope!  

So sorry to hear about the other recent negatives.  

Love Kty xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear KTY,

So very sorry to hear that AF has arrived and the cycle has failed. IVF is so cruel and unfair. Sending big (hugs) to you and your DH.

For my first 3 2ww's I only had the first week and always bleed on the same day in the second. For this attempt I had Gestone injections instead of the progesterone pessaries and this did get me to the test date without bleeding. It still didn't work but at least we got one factor worked out.

Hope that you are as OK as possible.

With love from,


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning

So sorry to read your post Katy, what a blow.  Sending you a big hug over.  As Flopsy says each cycle they learn a bit more about us so they can get a step closer all the time.  It's such a hard journey.  Will be thinking of you today

Lolly XXX


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Kty,

Am so so sorry to hear you news.

Will be thinking of you   

Nat x x x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

kty,

I am so sorry to that it hasn,t worked out for you this time, take care of yourself,

Love Lisa


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Dear Kty 

sorry to hear your news sending you a hug 

Di


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

KTY - dear snowie..I am so sorry


----------



## ivygreener (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello all. I am on 2ww, testing on 18th (if I can wait that long). I had a tiny bit of light brown spotting yesterday and the nurse told me to double the pessary dose. This has done the trick with the bleeding for now at least. Also woke up yesterday with normal feeling boobs, but before that they had been sore since et really. Should I read anything into this? A day later and they have still shrunk back to their normal size.

I am really hoping I am wrong, but think it might all be over....

Any advice apprecaited!

Thanks and good luck all.

Ivy


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Oh Katy so sorry to hear of BFN    Hope you are back on 2ww soon Hun.

Buddug, Nat and any others waiting to test - all the luck in the world to you !!



Ivygreen good luck on your 2ww it is so hard to ignore all the little signs but hope you get a BFN   and it is just your body playing tricks.  Keep positive Hun.

Jools hope you are feeling better !!

Big hugs and   to anyone i missed !!


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi all

So sorry to hear your news Kty - thinking of you    

Try to stay positive Ivy, (easy to say I know)   

My cramps have now subsided and I'm just left with aches now afer last night. Thanks to everyone for their kind replies.

Jools x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Jools - glad to hear things have settled down for you. Keep drinking that water!!!

Ivy - try and hang in there. Its so hard. Spotting does not necessarily mean its all over. It could be an implantation bleed. I will keep everything crossed for you.

To everyone else, hope you are getting through each day as best you can. Fingers crossed for us all.    

With love,

Nat x x x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi hope everyone,s okay, Im having a really bad day, had some bleeding last night, and bad tummy cramps today,my af is actually due today i think it will be here as my moods are really bad, I through a mug across the living room earlier and smashed it in temper, dh won,t speak to me, I don,t think he know,s what to say.

Love Lisa


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dear Kty am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you much love.

Kate xx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Bless you sweetie I have been having days like that for the last week.  My DH has now taken to disappearing upstairs and playing x-box rather than be in the same room as me.  Lets hope your bleed is not af.  I have had lots of bleeding now for a week but because my boobs are still sore  I am refusing to give up  (I do get unexplained bleedin).  This is my last go and I am making it last.  So dont feel bad after what we go through we have a right to be angry, narkie or however we get through this.

Love  Kate xx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi all

Kty~I'm so sorry to hear your news thinking of you     

lisa~hope your feeling better soon, my dh was the same it's hard for them to really understand what we put ourselves through  

ivygreen~  on the 

lots of      and hoping for   for everyone!!!

xxflamencaxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa,

Don't give up. It might not be your AF.   

Hang in there and thinking of you this evening.

Nat x x x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope everyone is ok..not too long a wait for some..i think there are quite a lot of us testing this week     for everyone...


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi All

well only two days until test, i think it is official i am nuts, just want Wednesday to be here and get this over with, still feel heavy like AF is on her way, boobs not so sore now not sure if thats a good thing or not. Poor DH is holding onto his head i fear that i may rip it off, i can say this has been the longest 2 weeks of my life.

How are you doing Nat? not long now.....

wish you all a happy valentines and sending lots of     

Luv Di


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

oh yeah I forgot it;s valentine's ! Oops ! Feeling very unromantic though...
this is the week girls ! ARRRGGGHHH

Good luck to us all


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi anyone outhere with some pos+ thoughts im due to test on thursday and this morning i cheated and did one of those first response tests that u can do as early as 4 days b4 ur af, but it was neg_, does this mean its all over for me?my boobs arent so sore anymore and i dont know what to think.help im going mad.


----------



## dianeh (Feb 7, 2005)

tweetie said:


> hi anyone outhere with some pos+ thoughts im due to test on thursday and this morning i cheated and did one of those first response tests that u can do as early as 4 days b4 ur af, but it was neg_, does this mean its all over for me?my boobs arent so sore anymore and i dont know what to think.help im going mad.


Dont give up yet you tested 4 days early it does not mean its all over,, keep thinking   

Luv Di


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

tweetie - hang in there lovely.  

My boobs aren't hurting today either which is slightly worrying. Feeling a bit nauseous too but don't know if that's the nerves for Thursday playing up.

I am definitely not testing early. Thursday will be quite soon enough thank you


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks girls for your replies, but its easier said than done .i dont know how to feel i thought if i was pg it would of shown on that at least,do u think i could still get a pos+?or is that wishful thinking so late in the game?has anyone else had this and then had a pos+?i am trying to stay hopeful but am finding it hard.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tweetie

If you read the instruction leaflet for these 1st response tests it says something along the lines of it works early only for something like 50% of women 3 days early, 65% 2 days early and 85% 1 day early so they can show wrong negative results for quite a few women.

Keep up the   and try not to test again till test day !!  

Love MrsG


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

My AF has turned up bang on time 

Congrats to those who have got their long awaited BFP's 

big  s to people like me.

Can anyone see the light at the ed of this tunnel?


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks mrs g for that info.looked at the leaflet and that is right and also its from day 3 and not day 4.so thats made me feel a little better as it was way to early most definately.i will try to hold out now though as it paniced me.thanks again.


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

LizzyB said:


> New home everyone
> 
> Updated list......loads of love, luck and babydust,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Gill  17 Feb


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Tweetie,

Don't lose hope. Its not over until your AF arrives and I have read many stories where its only on the test day or a blood test that confirms they were pregnant.

I personally would wait now until your test date. Keeping everything crossed for you and all the other 2wwers. There are so many of us due to test over the next few days!!

Nat x x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya  

just passing through 

roses are red 
grass is green 
fingers crossed
two lines are seen ! 

happy valentines day 

Love Mini and mini mini xx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks mini...liked the little ditty  

klh - so sorry to hear about your  ..thinking of you.

Lots of us testing this week...I don't know if I am coming or going. Someone suggested testing early to put myself out of my own misery but I am worried that doing that would just make me more miserable anyway !
Plus dh is   & adamant I will not test before I'm supposed to.

Is everyone else going mad ??


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry klh to hear your news. Thinking of you  

Vic - yes, I am going mad!!!! I guess I've waited this long, so 4 more days won't hurt and going back to work today has made the day go so much quicker.

DH aka   is also adamant like yours and have warned me how disappointed he would be if I did a sneaky one without him.

Nat x x x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Mini..love the rhyme
We have had a good omen today. Dh started a new contract today from a company called Widget and Gidget!!!So he's convinced that Widget may still be hanging on ..
HOPE U ARE ALL ENJOYING VALENTINES DAY...

I'm having a great one, i had flowers a card, a fluffy puppy (not a real one) and i'm being treated to the cinema tonight...


Just a comment about the tests. I'm using Acon at the mo that i got from early pregnancy .co.uk they detect levels as low as 10iu so can detect a pg 10 days after et..i think mini used them on here 2ww..The idea is that you use them everyday and will see a feint line going darker as the days go by..IU had a feint line on mine this morning so fingers crossed (i am using progesterone gel.but that doesnt seem to show on these tests as i did one before et and after ec when i was using the gel but not technically pg. )
A pot of 25 sticks costs about as much as 2 normal hpt's so it's a cheap way of being able to test a lot..

Well fingers crossed that the line gets darker tomorrow

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE...
ttfn 
JU X


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Posting cos feeling a bit down/desperate.... I have had a slight very slight bit of spotting today and have managed to convince myself its all over .... I feel like AF is on its way, i feel sick but im sure thats nerves im on Day 10 and it feels like this is the longest two weeks of my life.  Been to work today and I just couldnt concentrate kept nipping to the loo to check my pants and I swore I wouldnt be guilty of that  even contemplated doing a test to put me out of my misery .... but then if it was negative i would  still be hopeful on friday.  Anyway absolutely exhausted, feel so tired i feel dizzy going to veg out on the settee and absorb some Corrie and eat some much deserved chocloate . 

Hope everyone else is coping better than me 
     
Luv Heather


----------



## booboo40 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, am only on Day 4 and already can't seem to concentrate on anything...went back to work today after 3 days bedrest so at least being busy should make the time go faster......

Difficult to tell with symptoms - I'm on Progesterone injections which have given me constipation, so am not sure if the bloating/twinges are due to that or are "good ones". Still got the sensitive boobs, which I guess is good !!

There seems to be so many 2ww'rs and loads of BFP's which is encouraging - let's hope that 2005 is a happy year for all of us.

Lizzy B - can you add me to the list please - my test date will be the 24th February.

Thanks and fingers crossed for everyone....

Caz xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22672.0.html


----------

